# Whats The Rarest Item In Your Collection?



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Have you ever had it? where you missed out on a special buy or one off item.

So just to ask what's the rarest item you have in your collection that you are glad you have.

So to kick it off , here's my 2 rare items in my collection.

I know I was extremely lucky to get this rare collection



A lucky find?

£24-£28 ( from memory ) off ebay , totally random find



Look forward to seeing your rare items and drooling over them too


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Been after Mr skittles wax for ages

Probably the rarest thing I have is a very early version of glamour, jelly baby scent and believe it's 1 of 1


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## JordanRaven (Feb 22, 2014)

Inferno, 1 of 7 finished products I believe


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Bartl said:


>


Now they are rare lol


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Not the bike



Gonz.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm guessing most of my collection is considered extremely rare on here lol! 

But here is one that is seriously unobtainable, no matter where you are in the world. G'Zox Hi-Mohs Coat. It's a G'Zox only product, not for sale.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

ive got some of this(pic borrowed from internet as its in the garage), not exciting but doubt id ever find it again now, by DA powered though all the grease on my 120k mile fiesta with ease, its old now and theres much better out there but best part of ten years ago this sorted out my disgusting window when everything else failed.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Some great stuff in this thread already!


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Fourth wax curiously just done test panel, me likes


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I have a 200ml jar of Mr Skittles, believe there are only 2 out there. Also have a 200ml of Venture, 1 of 3. Couple of number 1's from bouncers and a few hard to get Def Wax's

Joran Inferno is 1 of 6, I have one, also have Zenith


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Bouncer's moonshine
oh and a prototype wax that i'm currently testing


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

That wouldn't be Jay's would it? I've nearly used it all up, think I have enough left for one panel which I'm going to keep to compare against the updated version.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

M&K Rory wax.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Gel coat and another new coating from ads


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

This thread is great! Please post pictures


----------



## cafcross (May 13, 2014)

I don't know if you can count it, but I still have a small amount of Wekstatt Acrylic Jett left.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

One the first 20 pots of autofinesse desire. I still use it but it's maybe 80% full now


----------



## JordanRaven (Feb 22, 2014)

I wonder how many of these won't be lsp's and how many of you would consider selling your waxes :wave: :lol:


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Still got a bottle of Detailing World's very own Wet Wet Wet Wax. I'll get a picture at the weekend


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

It's been used occasionally. But not lots for all the years I've owned it. 

If the Mrs finds the box of wax and sealants hidden under the spare bed it'll be quickly put up for sale


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

ODK Chockwork Orange batch 16 sample pot


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Some super early Dodo panel pots.
Meg's triple duty brush.
A little pot of Auto Finesse Fusion.
The Detailing World Bubblegum shampoo from Chemical Guy's.

I can't think what else is hidden away now.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Do custom made waxes count? I've a few knocking about that are one offs of those and an absolute ton of test samples.

A couple of early dodo glass jars too.


----------



## Nick-W (Mar 14, 2011)

A signed jar of definitivewax pro edition


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Absolutely naff all I'm afraid.

There are some quality items out there it seems though


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Wilco said:


> Do custom made waxes count? I've a few knocking about that are one offs of those and an absolute ton of test samples.
> 
> A couple of early dodo glass jars too.


Yes of course :thumb: get those pictures up. A few have commented on the custom wax route and there's a thought that could be interesting.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

scratcher said:


> The Detailing World Bubblegum shampoo from Chemical Guy's.
> 
> I can't think what else is hidden away now.


Now this sounds interesting could you get me a picture?

Thanks


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

There are 6 200ml pots of Inferno and the pot with no label is a one off 30ml pot of Inferno that Jay blended so I could keep my 200ml pot unopened for a while longer to keep the hologram in tact

I also have this, another custom blend from Obsession, the wooden pot is 1 of 1

As you've probably guessed I'm somewhat of a fan of Jay's products


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

As with Mike I have a varied collection of Obsession waxes that are rareish.

First up.
300Ml marble jar of one of the early blends of Zenith. Different scent, colour and texture compared to the finish product. 1 of 1.










Pre production Phantom before it even had a name.










The original pour of Phaenna. 1 of 2


















Waxstock 2014 wax 1 of 25









Custom made Zenith waxes. One on the left is the final production article and six of these exsist. One on the right is 90% Zenith with a slight difference in composition and smell. The jar is obviously different too. This is the only one like this.



















A collection of various development waxes from obsession, I've more in the garage but its pouring down and you get the idea lol. Some of these are production ready, others less so.









Not really rare but doubt many have used it.









Originally M&K Griffin. John made a reblend and colour for me with this. That's my sons name so 1 of 1 again.









Early Dodo Orange crush, Ive a RFR knocking about somewhere too that's also glass.


















10 years old this week!!

I think that's about it tbh. Nothing majorly expensive but still exclusivity of some items is nice.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I have seen your collection and that has increased even more lol! 

Top job And can only see it increasing Pete!


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Wilco that's an impressive collection you've got there


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Alfieharley1 said:


> I have seen your collection and that has increased even more lol!
> 
> Top job And can only see it increasing Pete!


Evolution next and that's going to be a lovely wax when its perfected. There's a couple of others (Zymol vintage and Adams Patriot) that I've used recently too which whilst I wouldn't class them as rare I doubt they have been used by that many on here. After all we only need Collinite really anyway:lol:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Wilco said:


> Evolution next and that's going to be a lovely wax when its perfected. There's a couple of others (Zymol vintage and Adams Patriot) that I've used recently too which whilst I wouldn't class them as rare I doubt they have been used by that many on here. After all we only need Collinite really anyway:lol:


Evolution does look fantastic (Been reading the test thread).

Im still using the Euphoric you gave me! I really need to get the cars posted in the Obsession Wax Thread. 
Im going to send you a PM


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Evolution is a very nice wax to use with its ease of application and removal it makes the whole experience a pleasure and not a chore


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

time just doesnt seem to be enough of it


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Bump - there must be some more floating about!

I have managed to get my hands on 1 of the 20 very first desire even before they increased it to the 500 then onto retail sale!



When received I'll post a pic


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Dodo Juice Incredibly Edible Chocolate



















Bouncers 22 pots #10 and #12










When they were still called Swissol










:thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Polish angel Aqua Crystal

Swissvax rolls Royce

These polish angel waxes


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Rascal,fantastic waxes you got there...any chance u want to sell fenix?.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

I do need to cut my collection down. 

But pa waxes were never on the short list to sell.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Dodo Juice Banana Armour in a glass jar. I was given it back in 2008. Has been well used though


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I think i'll have a pop out to the garage next weekend, I think i have a few classics still kicking about 

Would be good to get them out for a few shots


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

The only rarest item in my collection is me :lol:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

DW Shampoo - Terquise in colour and Bubblegum in taste (smell).

Fairly rare and used a few times, would love some more.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Really nice above! Love the AF PB tub !


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Spare time...


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

A pot of Elderweed wax
Born from this thread CLICK HERE
Looks like this








Sadly it's creator Technofan no longer comes on DW


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

To many rare waxes i own


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

JMorty said:


> DW Shampoo - Terquise in colour and Bubblegum in taste (smell).
> 
> Fairly rare and used a few times, would love some more.


I had that but used it all 

Obession Wax Waxstock think there were 25 made?

2 waxes that NS1980 made for a group of us, a total of 9 made of each one.


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

Are the Dodo glass jars rare then? I've got a purple haze that I've had since 2007. I nearly threw it away a few weeks ago as I've not used it for years


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

A Dodo Juice Commemorative Wax in the Royal Doulton China pot, one of 11


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Probably either an echelon product or G'zox hi mohs. Im too afraid to use them as i don't want to use them up, if that makes sense


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

A fairly early Rubbish boys wax pot 34 IIRC.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Christian6984 said:


> ive got some of this(pic borrowed from internet as its in the garage), not exciting but doubt id ever find it again now, by DA powered though all the grease on my 120k mile fiesta with ease, its old now and theres much better out there but best part of ten years ago this sorted out my disgusting window when everything else failed.


I still have a bottle of this too, really good stuff.


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

I've got one of the AF Originals from last year and I did have a jar of Dodo BA in a glass jar that I sold before I found out they were rising in value


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

There seem to be a lot of rare items that are from New manufacturers which cant really be deemed rare at this stage I dont believe.

It would be nice to see some really old versions of established manufacturers like Zymol and Swissol, Dodo Glass jars etc.

These are some of the older products around..










I sold my DodoJuice Preproduction waxes a couple of years ago although they went to a good home with a good collector.

Ive thrown most of my Swissol products although I still have a couple, one donated to me by Roy Kunz.

I have some old Zymol waxes, 1 on show below and 1 in the loft Z3 and Mini, Z3 being a superb wax actually and not heard of very often now.










Below in 2 pics is desire but un-numbered from the original batch, the only one I believe.



















Also 3 of the prototype Gold waxes from Mitchell&King that I still use now and obviously GoldenGates I wouldn't deem rare at all just 1 of 1.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

stangalang said:


> Probably either an echelon product or G'zox hi mohs. Im too afraid to use them as i don't want to use them up, if that makes sense


Echelon Zen Xero and G'Zox Hi-Mohs here too! Stunning coatings, better than the general relabled crap sold normally. :thumb:

Quite a bit of stuff in here that very few people have heard of lol!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> Echelon Zen Xero and G'Zox Hi-Mohs here too! Stunning coatings, better than the general relabled crap sold normally. :thumb:
> 
> Quite a bit of stuff in here that very few people have heard of lol!


When you are making coating test. :thumb:


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Great for both dressing the engine and sealing those delicate electrics.
I think even AS would be embarrassed with this.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Natalie said:


> I had that but used it all
> 
> Obession Wax Waxstock think there were 25 made?
> 
> 2 waxes that NS1980 made for a group of us, a total of 9 made of each one.


Forgot I've also got I <3 DW Wax, not sure how many of those were made?


----------



## TomG (May 28, 2014)

Discontinued a couple of years back.

A great product - insane carnauba shine :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Do these now-rare detailing items count ? :doublesho

I found these hidden gems when having a shed clear out a while back. I had forgotten that I had carefully archived them in a corner, under a load of boxes and gardening gear ….

They don't make 'em like this anymore etc,etc :lol::lol:


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> Echelon Zen Xero and G'Zox Hi-Mohs here too! Stunning coatings, better than the general relabled crap sold normally. :thumb:
> 
> Quite a bit of stuff in here that very few people have heard of lol!


They should have long shelf life... you have so many of them:wave:


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:
Well, it's not in my stash but I found it today and it made me chuckle.


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

Ive got original 1st samples of dodo rr and ba, both came in small Tupperware pots to trial before having a production run.......now there cannot be many of them floating around!


----------

